# Which Delay Plugin do you like best?



## rvb (May 15, 2017)

I am looking for an end-game go-to delay plugin that will fullfill all my needs, I remember the delay designer from Logic which I really liked, so I want something similar to use in other daw's with similar features and sound quality. Price doesn't matter! Currently looking at the Objeq Delay. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2017)

Soundtoys EchoBoy and NI Replika (XT) are my favorites.


----------



## R. Soul (May 15, 2017)

Relayer from UVI and Timeless 2 from Fabfilter are my 2 favorites.


----------



## rvb (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am definitely sold by Relayer!


----------



## synthpunk (May 15, 2017)

Echoboy Jr. (Free demo ) seven different vintage delay modes
http://www.soundtoys.com/product/echoboy-jr/



Vin said:


> Soundtoys EchoBoy and NI Replika (XT) are my favorites.


----------



## sazema (May 15, 2017)

HY Delay is also good delay and it's very cheap (recommend)
http://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-delay2/
Please take a note on rest of plugins also, some free.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 15, 2017)

I use quite a few mentioned above, but I use the Cubase onboard delays (especially the ping-pong) and the Zebrify mostly. I want to mention Valhalla Uber Mod as well, though it's not exactly a delay specialty plugin.


----------



## DynamicK (May 15, 2017)

Vin said:


> Soundtoys EchoBoy and NI Replika (XT) are my favorites.


+1 for these two.


----------



## ghobii (May 15, 2017)

My go to delay is actually U-He Satin.


----------



## gsilbers (May 15, 2017)

Waves H delay is pretty good as well. Timeless has also a nice sound.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 15, 2017)

Echoboy is maybe the best sounding.
For multitap delays i like psp 608.
For special cases Timeless is great.

And sometimes i choose Excalibur, specially when the delay is combined with other effects.

For the really weird stuff, i choose of course Melda's mxxx. But those are multieffects which include delays.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 15, 2017)

Don't have one good enough to like best - but I have been eyeing EARebound for a while.

Then one I like the least though, is the driver for my audio interface. It delays everything by 7ms whether I want to or not, and has no feedback or modulation :(


----------



## Tiko (May 15, 2017)

I use the Waves H delay. Might still check out some of the plugins mentioned here out of curiosity!


----------



## jtnyc (May 15, 2017)

I have Echoboy, Timeless, Replika, and the Logic delays. To me Echoboy outshines all of them. It sounds great and is so flexible with many many options. Many style models like tape, analogue, digital, radio tones, TelRay, Memoryman etc... mono, stereo, ping pong, duel... and the tweak pages allow Options like diffusion parameters and create more reverb type sounds. Modulation, saturation, delay offset etc... 

The others I mentioned are good, but I reach for Echoboy 90% of the time.


----------



## lpuser (May 15, 2017)

Waves Supertap and NI Replika


----------



## Vastman (May 15, 2017)

Got almost every delay... Am a delay addict but Timeless and Echoboy get most of my love...


----------



## gsilbers (May 17, 2017)

Any delay out there with gate pattern sequencer/trancegate type of deal?
Timeless some good mods but wondering if any delay out there can do different rhythm patterns.


----------



## rvb (May 17, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Any delay out there with gate pattern sequencer/trancegate type of deal?
> Timeless some good mods but wondering if any delay out there can do different rhythm patterns.


Yeah I am wondering about that to! Still haven't decided which one I am going to get.


----------



## gsilbers (May 17, 2017)

rvb said:


> Yeah I am wondering about that to! Still haven't decided which one I am going to get.



I usually use a normal delay like h delay or logic delay and then followed by a trancegate type plugin which i automate the wet/dry. :-/


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Any delay out there with gate pattern sequencer/trancegate type of deal?
> Timeless some good mods but wondering if any delay out there can do different rhythm patterns.



http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate (This one) is a gate plugin primarily, but it has a simple built-in delay that works great with gating. Free and great.


----------



## wst3 (May 17, 2017)

I tried to do that once, failed miserably! So I have a list of (way too many!) go-to delays...

Soundtoys EchoBoy
UAD Cooper Timecube
UAD EP-34

PSP 608, 42, 85, and even their StompEcho
Exponential Audio Excaliber
Waves Supertap
FabFilter Timeless
Eventide H3000
CamelAudio CamelSpace
Rob Papen RP-Delay
Every once in a while I try to whittle the list down further, and then I find that one of them does something that the others don't. And clearly some of them are VERY specialized. If you put a gun to my head I could probably cut it down to the first 4 or 5, but I would not be happy about it.


----------



## gsilbers (May 17, 2017)

Vin said:


> http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate (This one) is a gate plugin primarily, but it has a simple built-in delay that works great with gating. Free and great.


I do have that one! 
i forgot it has delay. but i think its the gate first then delay. which still works awesomely. 
hopefully that guys will soon make an update. i still have performance issues on my daw. still one of the best gatter plug out there.


----------



## gsilbers (May 17, 2017)

fuk. i think im the only one in this forum who doesnt have soundtoys plugins. and there discount a few weeks backs was very good. damn


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2017)

So many good ones __ already noted.
Couple more ....

_Plugin Alliance_ _ Unfiltered Audio Sandman / Sandman Pro.


----------



## heisenberg (May 17, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Relayer from UVI and Timeless 2 from Fabfilter are my 2 favorites.


Agreed. Just noticed on the UVI website that Relayer just got updated and they have it on sale till the end of May.


----------



## kevinlee87 (May 17, 2017)

UVI Relayer is the only one for me


----------



## bryla (May 17, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> fuk. i think im the only one in this forum who doesnt have soundtoys plugins. and there discount a few weeks backs was very good. damn


I jumped the bandwagon a year ago. Hesitated because of GUI, price and limited amount of plug-ins in the bundle. The new GUI's are much better but I got used to the old ones. I waited for a discount and even though there are not that many plug-ins, each plug-in on its own has a lot of tweak ability and potential. Plus: Every plug-in sounds damn great.


----------



## heisenberg (May 17, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> i think im the only one in this forum who doesnt have soundtoys plugins



They will have another sale. Just keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## jtnyc (May 17, 2017)

bryla said:


> I waited for a discount and even though there are not that many plug-ins



How many do you need? There are 18 plugins in the bundle that cover a broad range of effects. At full price it's about $28 per plug. I'd call that a very good deal for such high quality plugs. With a discount, it's a total steal.


----------



## jononotbono (May 18, 2017)

There are so many but I love Sound Toys EchoBoy. Something I am actually going to buy soon is a Strymon Timeline Guitar Pedal. That thing is just incredible (every single one of their pedals are actually) and I'm going to patch it into my desk so I can run any audio through it.


----------



## bryla (May 18, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> How many do you need? There are 18 plugins in the bundle that cover a broad range of effects. At full price it's about $28 per plug. I'd call that a very good deal for such high quality plugs. With a discount, it's a total steal.


I was comparing them to other bundles. Plug & Mix and Magma to name a few. Soundtoys only had 12 plug-ins last year and the small versions which I didn't count.


----------



## R. Soul (May 18, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Agreed. Just noticed on the UVI website that Relayer just got updated and they have it on sale till the end of May.


Ah nice. Updating as we speak 

$79 at the moment guys - it's a steal at that price.

If still in doubt just watch this video by Dan Worral.


----------



## wst3 (May 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> So many good ones __ already noted.
> Couple more ....
> 
> _Plugin Alliance_ _ Unfiltered Audio Sandman / Sandman Pro.




I have Sandman Pro - there are presets that make my head explode, but I still haven't gained a comfort level with it. With Complexity comes LONG learning curve!


----------



## gsilbers (May 18, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Ah nice. Updating as we speak
> 
> $79 at the moment guys - it's a steal at that price.
> 
> If still in doubt just watch this video by Dan Worral.




ive forgotten about this plugin. 
at the end it was very similar to delay designer (in logic) and delay designer is actually pretty good but confined to logic only.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 18, 2017)

ohmboyz


----------



## ghobii (May 18, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Any delay out there with gate pattern sequencer/trancegate type of deal?



This just came out from D16, and looks pretty interesting. http://d16.pl/tekturon


----------



## Vin (May 20, 2017)

This one (delay & reverb hybrid) looks quite good as well, and it's free until June 8th.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 21, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I tried to do that once, failed miserably! So I have a list of (way too many!) go-to delays...
> 
> Soundtoys EchoBoy
> UAD Cooper Timecube
> ...


For me it's also echo boy and I'm wondering what it is that echoboy is not capable of so that I need other delays. Could you elaborate on that Bill? I have not a lot of experience with different delays I have to say.


----------



## wst3 (May 21, 2017)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For me it's also echo boy and I'm wondering what it is that echoboy is not capable of so that I need other delays. Could you elaborate on that Bill? I have not a lot of experience with different delays I have to say.


Well I can try... if I get time this week I'll take a stab at some recorded (isolated) examples, but even with that you may not hear what I hear. 
Here goes!

Echoboy - probably the most flexible delay I use (although Excalibur is running a close second). To be fair, if I spent as much time with Excalibur that I've spent with Echoboy they might be tied<G>! Anyway, there are very few tricks that one can't do with Echoboy - really complex rhythmic multi-delays come to mind, I find it easier to program them in 608 or Supertap. And there are very few sounds it can't emulate. If it can emulate a Cooper Timecube I haven't figured that one out, and while it does a really nice tape echo, it never quite duplicates the EP-34. 

The Cooper Timecube simply sounds like no other delay I've ever used! To be candid, I've never tried to emulate it with Echoboy, and perhaps I should, but dialing in delays with the Cooper Timecube is quick and easy, and I love the sound. I use it mostly for guitar tracks (recorded live).
The EP-34 falls into the same camp, it's the sound, and it is different from any of the others. In this case I used to own an Echoplex, so there is also a familiarity with the controls and the sound that makes it a go-to delay. And again I use it mostly for guitar tracks.
The PSP 42 is another one that has a fairly specific sound, and I used to use a Lexicon 42 in studios, so I'm familiar with it. The 85 is like two 42s in a box. These two get used on vocals a lot, and sometimes on orchestral tracks (except percussion).
Exponential Audio Excaliber - I don't really know what it is that attracts me, it is the latest addition, and I guess that's part of it, but it sounds great, and it has nearly countless possibilities. I'm still learning to use it, and it doesn't get used nearly as much as Echoboy, but it might.


The PSP 608 was my first really complex multi-tap delay, and I just like it. I like the granularity of control. This is my go-to delay for any percussion track from drum kit to timpani to hand held shakers. It doesn't really have a "sound", it's just a really flexible delay.
Waves Supertap - this is my "simpler" 608, I've owned it since the dongle plugged into the parallel port, and if I'm in a rush I can find something interesting in a flash. It doesn't sound interesting, but it doesn't really have to.

FabFilter Timeless - I added this to my list but I probably could live without it, given all the others. If it does something none of the others do I haven't found it, but it does a lot, and it is pretty easy to set up.

Eventide H3000 - oh the shame of it, I use this for a handful of presets. I'm certain I could get the same effect and sound from Echoboy, but I'm just too lazy. Of the bunch this is probably the only one in which I use presets.

CamelAudio CamelSpace - There are a handful of effects I came up with years ago, and they make for great starting points. I find I use this less and less because it was abandoned, and one of these days it will stop working. So sometimes I just pop it in, pick one of my presets, and then try to mimic the effect with something else.

Rob Papen RP-Delay - kind of just the opposite of Camelspace, and I picked this up to replace Camelspace. I consider both to be sound design delays more so than musical delays. That's not to suggest that a delay can only be useful for sound design or music production, but rather that (for me) some seem to fit one role or the other. The sole exception to that is Echoboy, which I can use in either setting. I suspect that Excalibur will (when I really learn it) be the same deal.
I dislike the basic concept, but if I had to limit myself to only one delay plugin it would probably be Echoboy. If I simply wanted to simplify my life I'd probably limit myself to first five.

Here's my take - I "grew up" working in studios that might have two delays (not to mention a handful of dynamics processors, and maybe one or two equalizers outside the EQ on the channel strips.) So I really enjoy the luxury of choices, even is some of them may seem a little silly, and even is sometimes I spend more time than absolutely necessary trying different things.

Not mentioned yet, but in addition to the plugins I still have a pair of CompuEffectron CE-1700 delays in the rack, and a pair of Mutron DDLs on the workbench. And I use them, not as often as the plugins, but they get used. I also have a PCM-90 reverb that gets used on almost every track that leaves the studio, and a MicMix spring reverb that gets used on a lot of vocals (although I record very few vocal tracks these days.)

Now if I were advising someone who has no delay plugins what would I say? I guess I'd suggest trying Echoboy, Excalibur, and the PSP plugins, and picking a couple from that list. If they were willing to invest in a UAD card (which I highly recommend) then I'd add the Cooper Timecube and the EP-34 or the Galaxy (the re-named RE-201 emulation.)

And the reason I would suggest having more than one (though not necessarily as many as I hang on to<G>) is that these are tools that can be used very creatively, and sometimes something as basic as the layout of the controls will lead you in different directions.

Hmmm... 

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it until I change it! I hope it is at least a little bit helpful.


----------



## Dietz (May 21, 2017)

Another vote for Soundtoys's "EchoBoy" - one of those plug-ins I really use in more or less all of my mixes. (FWIW: When I was in charge for mixing all the music for Eurovision Song Contest 2015 here in Vienna, about the half of all "effects" you could hear during the broadcast of the 40+ songs came from EchoBoy  ...).

The old "EchoFarm" from Line 6 is another of my all-time favourites, mostly due to its efficiency and simplicity. And finally a hand-made ducking delay I created with db audioware's "Quantum FX".

For some strange reason, Waves' "H-Delay" never really cuts it for me - as much as I like most of the company's other products. The feedback always seems to be too short or too long ... :-/


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 21, 2017)

Wow thank you Bill. This is almost a tutorial. Very helpful and an encouragement to dive more into delay exploration. Didn't expect such a detailed answer.
Unfortunately I don't have an uad card. So I can't check out the ones you mentioned. Examples would be great but man-take your time.


----------



## robgb (May 21, 2017)

Believe it or not, I've discovered I really love ReaDelay in Reaper (which is also available as a standalone).


----------



## Dietz (May 21, 2017)

10Dman said:


> I'm sorry, but how is it possible that a delay plugin can sound better than any other? Doesnt it just play back an audio signal delayed in various speeds depending on what you turn the knobs to? Is there some magical audio enhancer crammed within the number code of the software?


You're joking, aren't you?


----------



## pinki (May 21, 2017)

I love Replika but I wanted to say that the XT version is a must, and in fact the non-XT version is really average and gives no clue to the power of the full version.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 22, 2017)

10Dman said:


> I'm sorry, but how is it possible that a delay plugin can sound better than any other? Doesnt it just play back an audio signal delayed in various speeds depending on what you turn the knobs to? Is there some magical audio enhancer crammed within the number code of the software?


Well there are a lot of things that happen in the real world to an audio signal when it is echoed. Depending on the surface or multiple different surfaces that are reflecting the signal and there are a lot of other parameters. Distance, humidity of the air and a lot I don't know about. I think this is a vital part of human hearing since it has been life saving to our ancestors to identify from where sounds are coming and what is surrounding them, how far away they are and so on. So I'd say with good delays you can simulate a lot of different surroundings and circumstances convincingly.
E.g. It's amazing what blind people can read and you may even say "see" out of little audio signals surrounding them. I think a lot of that is due to the nature of different echoes. Our ear can be very sensitive about that.
And obviously this is very important to music production. But I'm no expert so just 2cents of what I grabbed hear and there. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Cruciform (May 22, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I tried to do that once, failed miserably! So I have a list of (way too many!) go-to delays...
> 
> Eventide H3000
> Rob Papen RP-Delay



Interesting. I was going to nominate these two. Plus for simple delays I just use the stock Studio One plugs. Rob Papen D. would be my go-to and if I could only have one, that would be it.


----------



## sazema (May 22, 2017)

And, as we can see, all available delays counted here  
Then conclusion must be: every delay is good! It's all about flavor and taste.
Decision for buying is:

Do I need just plain delay with few variants simple, ping-pong, etc...
Do I need delay with filtering features
Do I need delay with superb designing features (for really weird sounds)


----------



## wst3 (May 22, 2017)

10Dman said:


> I'm sorry, but how is it possible that a delay plugin can sound better than any other? Doesnt it just play back an audio signal delayed in various speeds depending on what you turn the knobs to? Is there some magical audio enhancer crammed within the number code of the software?


Not sure if you are serious or stirring the waters, I'll assume serious. And now I guess I really do need to find some examples I can post.

But for now - everyone that writes code for a plugin approaches it from a different perspective. I can, for example, get EchoBoy to sound a lot like the older Eventide delays, but that's not terribly surprising. But each does its own thing as well.

Even more basic - an analog delay line sounds very different than a tape delay than a digital delay (and early digital delays that used discrete logic sound different than digital delays that used memory, and they sound different than delays that are done entirely in the CPU.) Read about the Cooper Time Cube for a really interesting approach!

And almost any of these delay approaches can take advantage of modifiers and modulators, and depending on how those are implemented we have yet another (countless?) set of variations.

So yes, they all sound different! And they all offer different features.

I don't think I've ever tried a delay that I disliked, but I do think I have more than enough plugins to keep me busy, and yet I'll still take a look when a new one is released<G>!


----------



## tack (May 22, 2017)

wst3 said:


> yet I'll still take a look when a new one is released<G>!


Have you had a chance to play with Relayer yet, Bill? If so how would you rate it against the others you wrote about? (And thanks for sharing your thoughts on those!)


----------



## Vakhtang (May 22, 2017)

Really like Replika, but I always have some issues with so it I stopped using it for now. (Live 9)

A lot of the time, the plugin will just show up as a blank red box until I re add it to the channel. Sometimes the refresh doesn't help so I have to use it with the ableton text parameters without GUI, making it a pain in the ass because it's nowhere near accurate.

Recently it fucked up and now resets the settings constantly, so every project with Replika in it has some messed up timing going on


----------



## wst3 (May 22, 2017)

tack said:


> Have you had a chance to play with Relayer yet, Bill? If so how would you rate it against the others you wrote about? (And thanks for sharing your thoughts on those!)


No, I'm trying to resist the temptation<G>.


----------



## heisenberg (May 22, 2017)

wst3 said:


> No, I'm trying to resist the temptation<G>.



You realize there is a 30 day fully functioning demo and it has just been upgraded and it is on sale for silly cheap.

Here's an overview demo done by Mr. Cool, Dan Worrall.


----------



## AdamAlake (May 23, 2017)

Vakhtang said:


> Really like Replika, but I always have some issues with so it I stopped using it for now. (Live 9)
> 
> A lot of the time, the plugin will just show up as a blank red box until I re add it to the channel. Sometimes the refresh doesn't help so I have to use it with the ableton text parameters without GUI, making it a pain in the ass because it's nowhere near accurate.
> 
> Recently it fucked up and now resets the settings constantly, so every project with Replika in it has some messed up timing going on



I am a big fan of Replika and never have I had a single problem with it. Do you have all relevant software updated?


----------



## galactic orange (May 23, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> You realize there is a 30 day fully functioning demo and it has just been upgraded and it is on sale for silly cheap.
> 
> Here's an overview demo done by Mr. Cool, Dan Worrall.




I didn't think I needed another delay (I mostly use Replika XT and Echoboy. I have H-Delay and Supertap from the Gold bundle, plus Timeless 2, Valhalla Freq Echo, and the delays in Logic). But thanks to this thread I checked out the Dan Worrall video above and now I'm jonesing for yet ANOTHER delay. It looks so much fun and just different enough to be worth the sale price. And that's BEFORE the update.


----------



## heisenberg (May 29, 2017)

Just picked up Relayer today before the sale ended. I cannot believe how many tasty reverb combos there are in this thing. If you are a sound design oriented individual but want to keep things musical this is one tricked out effects plugin.


----------



## galactic orange (May 29, 2017)

Yeah I grabbed it too; not as my main delay yet (one day it might become the chosen one!) but as a sound design tool because I was really digging those resonances and pitchy effects. Tons of sound shaping awaits!


----------



## n.e.k.o (Jun 4, 2017)

Must say another +1 for echoboy here quite surprised no one has mentioned D16s Sigmund that is a powerful delay also cheap at €69! Definitely check out the demo on that, in fact all of the d16 plugins are powerful and cheap!
(PS not a D16 advert :'))


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2017)

Plugin Alliance / Unfiltered Sandman Pro ____
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/unfiltered_audio_sandman_pro.html

Full 14-Day free trial too. 

No connection, but do have a ton of PA goodies .... and luv em


----------



## Phryq (Jun 4, 2017)

ReaDelay


----------



## Andrasia (Jun 4, 2017)

Don't forget that you can also use the standard delay of your daw and put your own effect chain to create your own delay!
Like delay - pitchshifter- saturation .
(I love to use formant pitch shift (from reapitch) plus modulation on pitch formant for each side .)


----------



## Phryq (Jun 5, 2017)

Andrasia said:


> Don't forget that you can also use the standard delay of your daw and put your own effect chain to create your own delay!
> Like delay - pitchshifter- saturation .
> (I love to use formant pitch shift (from reapitch) plus modulation on pitch formant for each side .)



Ya, I guess that's why I like ReaDelay. My thoughts are, if I want a delay, I use a delay. If I want saturation on the delay, I'll saturate it. If I want my delay EQed, I'll EQ it. Panned etc... same thing.

Like verbs including their own EQ. I just feel it's a waste of CPU, as I'm gonna use my own EQ to EQ my verb.


----------

